# Can anyone make recommend a doc in Nor Cal? Also a few questions...



## smotpoker (Mar 3, 2010)

I've looked up the list of doc's on the NORML site and have several options around me to work on getting my scrip, has anyone used any docs listed on there that they can give me some feedback on?

My question is this: I was a college athlete until 2006 playing football in a major conference. As an O-lineman I acquired several injuries and now suffer from chronic pain. I've experimented with various painkillers and MJ is the only thing that I've not had any side-effects with. I have documentation on one of the injuries (foot) w/ x-rays and notes about the injuries but I've not seen a doctor since I was done playing (2005). Are these records going to even be usable to get a scrip? I can't afford to just pay to see a doctor anymore and am self-employed with no health insurance. Who would I list as my primary care physician? Is it going to matter that I don't have one? Any insight on the topic would be greatly appreciated, I'd love to get legal ASAP.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 3, 2010)

go to CANORML.org and use the docor locator.

You have enough paperwork to get a MMJ rec no problem.

Hany Assad is prob the easiest.


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 3, 2010)

Hany Assad has had his license revoked, no more recs from him


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 3, 2010)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Hany Assad has had his license revoked, no more recs from him


Again? I know it was only suspended 2oo3ish and he since got it back. Must have been recent cause I know someone who went there a couple months ago.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 4, 2010)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Hany Assad has had his license revoked, no more recs from him


 

good 2 know


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 4, 2010)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Again? I know it was only suspended 2oo3ish and he since got it back. Must have been recent cause I know someone who went there a couple months ago.


 
The norcal healthcare system which Hany Assad worked for is still operating, but all recs are signed by a different doctor


----------



## Soumyananda (Dec 11, 2011)

Avoid using Painkiller.It may causes harm. Get better treatment,otherwise you have to suffer a lot.


----------



## Maximlis (Dec 30, 2011)

have you visited any doctor? Just specify your location and diseases that you have.


----------

